
Show HN: Real-Time Video Analytics with Redis - itamarhaber
https://github.com/RedisGears/EdgeRealtimeVideoAnalytics
======
etaioinshrdlu
I used redis for something very similar once before and found that redis was a
bottleneck on hd video unless the frames were compressed as JPEG. I came away
feeling that it was an easy way to solve the problem but not very efficient.

~~~
itamarhaber
You have an interesting handle, but regardless, I'd love to get more details

~~~
etaioinshrdlu
1080p means, uncompressed, each frame is about 6MB. That is a pretty large
message size for redis and the throughput/latency of redis is known to go
down.

It may just be a case that redis is not terribly optimized for.

------
BuddhiAbeyratne
Nice work man will set it up on my MBP19 the unofficial metrics seems really
promising. any idea to change the license to MIT ?

------
viragtripathi
Awesome use-case with redis and it’s newest modules. Very well done.

~~~
itamarhaber
TY - that was the secondary goal (the primary being to inspire new use
cases...).

------
cphcider
This is pretty awesome. Thanks for sharing!

